# Speaker Placement and "PLIIZ"



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello Everyone

Recently I finally found a 7.2 reciever in my price range; a Sony STR-DH820. I also aquired a pair of JBL SVA-1600 and the matching Paradigm LCRs that match my Paradigm center. 

So I moved the Bose 301 III I was using as front channels to the rear, replaced by the SVA-1600s. My center in in line with the 1600's tweeters, so all is well there. The Bose are in the rear position.

This is where I'm having a hard time deciding what to do with the LCRs. My current room is small and my couches are up against the back wall. With the 5.1 I had before, its sounded ok. The rear speakers are at ear level and equal distances. 

The obvious choice would be to run the two rear sets of speakers. However, there are door ways on both sides of this room, about mid way. I can put them on stands, or figure out a way to mount either the Bose or LCRs, but will this give a decent sound field? I know I'm already out of geometry with having the listening point all the way to the rear.

After digging through the Sony's manual, I found a setting for "PLIIZ". It allows you to use the rear channel as a high center. Here's Sony's description:

" PLIIZ (PLLz Height)
Performs Dolby Pro Logic IIz mode decoding. This setting increases flexibility to expand a 5.1 to a 7.1 channel system. Its vertical equipment gives a dimension of presence and depth."

The way I read that statement makes me belive I will loose DTS function. What do you guys think? Placing the high centers is easy, as I have book cases to set them on.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I started to run wire to try the speakers in both positions, but I ran short. My rear wiring is also small, so I placed an order at Monoprice for 100' of cable and some bananna plugs for the reciever. I'll have to wait a bit before I can order the bananna pins for the rear of the speakers. I did get two pairs of plugs for the JBLs since they have bananna terminals.

So any opinions on how I should set this up would be appreciated. I'm still considering using two rears, but I'm just not certain if it will be benificial, since its impractical for me to mount them(I have little budget left)


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

Having 7 speakers really does no good, when your seating is up against the back wall.
Forget the bose and use the new paradigms as side surrounds.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

I had a feeling my seating placement would negate the whole plan.

The idea of using the LCRs as the "high centers" came from the simple fact that they are the same series as the CC-350. Then again, I havn't really had a proper ear test on the LCRs.

So now I guess I just need to find out what the PLIIZ is all about and wait for my wire to arrive.


Thanks for your input!


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh, if you are going to use the LCRs up front for height, that is a different thing. I was thinking you were placing them on the wall behind the sofa.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

No, the second rears would have to be about 4' in front of the listening area, leaving the current rears on the back wall. Everythign I see is what you described: reard behind and to the sides. So we'll see how it goes.


----------

